

Practical Tips for Not Looking Like a Resume Black Hole as a Startup - nathanh
http://blog.hirelite.com/dont-be-a-resume-black-hole-practical-tips

======
auxbuss
It's just common courtesy to respond to folk who send you a cv. I've always
done this and will always do it.

Even when I worked for a Big Name tech co., I worked with HR -- she was
terrific and unique in my experience with HR -- to ensure that every candidate
received a response. I'm also prepared to talk with rejected candidates if
they wish. I understand this is a no-win, but it's just the civil thing to do.

And if any company failed to respond to me, then they'd go into the Little
Black Book and I'd never buy their product or service again.

A company should hold its prospective employees at least equal to those of its
customers -- they will, after all, have to manage and maintain those
customers. So any company that treats its employees in this way, must regard
its customers of worthy of lesser treatment, or just be cynical frauds. In
both cases, who'd want to either work for them or do business with them?

~~~
matwood
That's awesome that everyone got a response.

Years ago I interviewed for a company once that was probably a stretch for me,
but I was totally honest up front about my c++ skills and experience. I wasn't
an expert, but could get around and mainly lacked the things that come along
with more experience. I landed a phone interview that I did fine on and was
given a multiple choice c++ test from one of the testing sites. After taking
the test the site showed me my score, a solid B+. I was actually kind of
surprised how high I scored given the numerous 'did you memorize the STL api'
questions there were.

After taking the test I wait a few days for a response. Nothing. So the next
week I emailed the HR lady and received no response. I called and left a
message, nothing. I'm guessing they wanted an absolute expert at C++ which is
fine by me, but the complete lack of response was the most unprofessional
thing I've ever experienced.

~~~
sudont
Your experience is a little more typical of the job market for most people
without relevant hard skills like programming; the hiring environment is an
extremely frustrating black hole.

In fact, until I looked for a development job through a contractor, I only had
10 responses to around 250 job applications.

While the development side isn't a perfect fit, it is a novel feeling to be
able to turn down a job.

~~~
matwood
_In fact, until I looked for a development job through a contractor, I only
had 10 responses to around 250 job applications._

I fully expect this sort of response, but when an applicant starts and
completes parts of the interview process the company should give some response
instead of disappearing.

------
pchristensen
This.

 _2) Lay out your hiring process and timeline. Example: "After receiving your
resume, if you progress through each stage, we'll do a phone screen within 3
days, bring you in for an interview within 10 days, and give you an offer
within 15 days. We want to have you working here in just over a month."_

------
bartonfink
I'm not sure I follow the logic in using a URL shortener to generate a link
for the LinkedIn profile, unless you're accepting job applications solely via
Twitter. Can someone explain a bit further?

~~~
chollida1
> I'm not sure I follow the logic in using a URL shortener to generate a link
> for the LinkedIn profile

I believe the logic is that since you create the url you can track who visit's
it. That way you know when the company views your linked in profile.

